# As it gets cold outside....



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

... I head back to the basement to work on my layout.

During the warm months, not much gets done on it. However, over the summer, I built the bridge I needed. I thought how the bridge took about the same time as in real life.

This season, I plan to firm up the foam on my layout base so that I can begin on the terrain, buildings and scenery. Look for pictures to be posted in the coming months.


----------

